# Toro 721 R (38741) fuel shutoff install



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

About a month ago another member posted a pic of his fuel shutoff in a thread. I wish I could locate it but I could not so kudos to him and with that I decided to install my own.
I used the Arnold fuel shut off and line kit from Home Depot and found the install was very easy and the installed valve caused no clearance issues anywhere.
I disconnected the hose and removed the gas tank for easy access to the install area.
The last 2 pictures I included my ideas to help me remember to check the shutoff before starting since that area is not readily available visually as a reminder.
I painted the key Toro red and put on an attention sticker by the primer and I painted the choke knob Toro red as a reminder. Hopefully these cues will remind me lol.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't tell exactly from your pictures, but the arrow should be pointing in the direction of fuel flow.

And... if you forget to turn it on, no foul. The engine will quit... turn the valve back to open, wait a few seconds and off you go. Have done that many times.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, yes the arrow is pointing in the direction of fuel flow.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice! I was just thinking about a shutoff ona new to me 518 but because it has a starter I don’t think I could access it without pulling off the cover/shroud. But now that you’ve posted this I’ll take another look.


----------

